# AIM Mutants and Masterminds Game



## MDSnowman (Jun 28, 2004)

Hello boys and girls (though I’m sure most of you are actually older than I am)

I’m here to recruit for my brand new Mutants and Masterminds campaign. I like to call it Codename: Chain Gang. All of the characters are men or women who have been incarcerated in an ultra high security facility made especially for those with powers called Room 18. The organization that imprisoned them, *G.H.O.S.T.*, has jurisdiction over counter terrorism as well as superhuman (or Tangents as such people are called) crime.

For some reason or another they’ve decided to release a few of their more skilled prisoners to take on special assignments. Honestly you don’t care, they’re offering you accommodations at a GHOST barracks, three meals a day, and the chance to see something besides the inside of your cell. Not to mention the fact that the other option was the death penalty.

While I can’t tell you too much about the setting (a restriction I’ll explain after you’ve been accepted into the game) I can tell you a few things. For starters we only have room for one player, due to one of our regulars having to withdraw due to personal problems.

*Power Sources:* Some power sources are more common than others in this setting…

_*Mutation: *_This is by far the most common source for powers within the setting. Tangents born with their powers have been appearing in the United States since the end of World War 2. However with the birth of the 21st century more and more countries have developed populations of Tangents, and those being born are more and more powerful.

_*Psionic: *_Psionic powers are extremely rare. Tangents whose powers are psychic in nature are prized for all manner of covert operations. In some campaigns, given this information, I would restrict the creation of Psionic characters. However such characters are just the type of people GHOST would release, simply because their powers are so useful.

_*Alien: *_In this campaign life on other worlds has no more proof than in real life. With this in mind characters are not allowed to possess powers based on Alien physiology.

_*Mystical: *_While there has been some talk of tangents with powers that seem magical the lack of physical evidence in the matter (and the lack of captured people with said powers) has driven the scientific community to believe that such powers are simply misunderstood mutations. As such you cannot begin play with powers whose source is mystical.

Build your characters on a *1:1 skill point scale *and furthermore spot yourself an extra 10pp and add the *weakness “collar” to them*. (You didn’t think that any self-respecting government agency would let convicted criminals run around without a leash did you?)

With all this in mind I’d like to add a few extra notes…
- Game time is going to be *Saturday Nights at 8pm EST*
- The Game will be played Via *AIM chat rooms*
- Because of the small group size this will not be first come first serve. Post your character ideas here and I’ll try my best to choose the best characters.
- Above all I’m looking for compelling characters, good Role Players, and people dependable enough to show up every week, I do not want to have to prematurely end this campaign because people don’t feel like showing up.

Edit: In all that rambling I forgot the most important part, *PL 11*!

Just Post your character concepts here and we can discuss from there.


----------



## The LMS (Jun 30, 2004)

*re:*

*updated*


I'd be interested in joining up, nothing better to do.
I might be a tad rusty on how M+M works though as I havn't played it in about a year.

Current Char concept:

Name: Kay

Grew up in (some small town some place, probly either Russia or america).   Anomaly's first noticed after a full medical examination that included a full body x-ray.   Anomaly mis-diagnosed as cancer, the following chemo therapy led to an acceleration of power development.

Power Concept and source:
The source of Kai's power is a strange concentrated biomass located in his abdominal cavity.   The biomass seems to send out tendrils into the rest of the body that heal and improve damaged organs cuts or whatever.   The damage to Kai's body incurred by the Chemotherapy caused this biomass's influence to spread to his entire body, including his brain.

After extensive testing the DNA of the biomass was revealed to be almost the same as Kai's.   The biomass does not appear to possess any inteligence of it's own, only acting to defend and improve the host's abilities.

When the biomass spread into the brain additional powers began to manifest.   The host developed a strange limited form of psychic ability that allowed communication and manipulation of electronicicly based contraptions.

Kai spent much of of the next few weeks in various facilites, the subject of constant research, mcuh of which was hampered by his regeneration ability.      At one point he adapted to the sedative they had been using to keep him passive, he immediatly cut the lights and escaped whilst killing several individuals who got in his way.
       He spent the next month wandering the streets, stealing money from ATM machines which he used to aquire drugs.   The biomass kept his high's much shorter than a normal individual and he had to constantly replenish his supply.   All this while GHOST had been tracking him for the death of an important Mutant Genetisist durring his short lived escape.   Once they noticed the pattern of ATM thefts and mysterios electrical activity they picked him up with little trouble.

Personality:   
Kai has been mostly locked up and or sedated since he was 8 years old.   He has been exposed to vast quantities of information though tests of his computer ESP.
His brief few weeks of freedom were mostly spent trying to aquire food to satiate his enhanced appetite, and drugs to dull his sences to he wouldn't have to deal with the vast amounts of unwanted information that constantly floods his mind(oh boy...500 channels pumped directly from a satalite to his head, and no remote to turn it off.)
Needless to say, Kai is a bit of a mess.   His time in stasis imprisoned by Ghost has helped him focus his esp somewhat so that he can focus it, but he still tends to hear static everywhere he goes.   This makes him seem detached.   Despite all this he refuses to give up on life, not even he knows why, perhaps more influence from the biomass.   He also has a nasty drug addition, in that he'll take anything, though this is largly countered by the biomass rapidly cleansing his body.

Current powers in concept stage:
Biomass (regen, better senses, mainly defensive) 
Source = Continual mutation

ESP(can through cameras and hear through microphones accross a fairly large area(internet perhaps?)) however, he couldn't use this ability to see a room in the amazon jungle that had no electronic survielence equipment in it

Telekinesis: Can only be used on things with a current through them
Source: Psionic abilities induced by biomass mutation(now a seperate power)
Telepathy: minor power based on reading the brains electronic signals.
Source: psionic abilities induced by biomass mutation(now a seperate power)

contact me on AIM: SN = Daneel M*athews
ignore the *

p.s.(my spelling and typing are horrible)
p.p.s.(this is a highly preliminary char design as such personality has not been determined)


----------



## Insight (Jun 30, 2004)

I think I'll give this idea a shot.  What's funny is that I've not played MnM in quite a while in my face to face group, but I still miss it, and I haven't done any online games in a long time.  But I kinda like the idea of playing a reformed villain, so why not...

CHARACTER NAME
Entropy is his super persona, and his actual name is Sinclair Wills.

CONCEPT/POWERS
Entropy's main ability is his entropic touch, which ages the target, withering both living and non-living subjects.  While he can cause a wall of steel to rust to pieces where it stands, the touch transfers the strength of a living subject to Entropy, stealing it for a few minutes while the subject lays rather helpless.  Beings immune to aging would not be subject to the entropic touch.

Entropy wears an exoskeleton that gives him some protection from attacks and some environmental immunities.  He also has some save bonuses and mental protection - this is mostly from training. 

BRIEF BACKGROUND
Sinclair Wills suffers from a genetic disease similar to Progeria, the rare rapid-aging disease that causes 9 year olds to look like old men.  In his case, Mr. Wills, chronological age 21, appears to be a man in his 80s.  Basically, he ages at about 4x the normal rate.

Wills' father, a wealthy oil magnate, decided to try some very experimental treatments to heal Sinclair.  The most promising procedure, which had some initial successes, would only keep Sinclair at his proper physical age for a few hours, then a few minutes, then had no effect at all - or so the scientists thought.

One day, Sinclair awoke to discover that he could reverse his own aging process, but only by aging others, and even this ability would keep his own premature aging at bay for only a few minutes.  He eventually learned he could also age objects with a touch, causing metal to rust, stone to crumble, and wood to gray and splinter.

Because Sinclair's ability was basically a form of assault, he ran across more than one super-powered do-gooder trying to stop him.  Wills came up with a disguise and the persona known as Entropy, in an effort to conceal his true identity.  After he had been through a few rough battles, Entropy convinced his father to build him an exoskeleton that would protect him in combat.

Though he was really only trying to stave off a rather unfortunate aging process, the outside world could only see Entropy as a super-villain, and he was eventually captured and put into a prison designed to hold 'criminals' like him.

He hopes to prove someday that he is not in fact a villain, and he thinks that perhaps with this new opportunity to work for GHOST, he will have a chance to make things right.


Well, thats about it.  Let me know what you think.  I will come up with an AIM screen name for Entropy if I am accepted, but for now, you can reach me by email at projectdaedalus@yahoo.com


----------



## The LMS (Jul 4, 2004)

I updated my char concept somewhat.


----------



## Insight (Jul 5, 2004)

When are you looking to add someone to your game?


----------



## The LMS (Jul 9, 2004)

I take it you already found a player?


----------

